# RAM DDR266 au lieu de RAM DDR 333



## netgui (16 Juin 2004)

Est-il possible de brancher dans le slot d'un powerbook une barrette de ram 266 alors que ce sont des 333 qui sont installéess de série? (peuvent elles cohabiter est ce compatible)

 Si oui ca comment cela impacte t'il les performances du lulu ?

 Merci.


----------



## JPTK (16 Juin 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Est-il possible de brancher dans le slot d'un powerbook une barrette de ram 266 alors que ce sont des 333 qui sont installéess de série? (peuvent elles cohabiter est ce compatible)
> 
> Si oui ca comment cela impacte t'il les performances du lulu ?
> 
> Merci.



Autant ça ne pose pas de problèmes quand on met des barrettes plus rapides que le bus, autant dans ton cas, je ne suis sûr de rien.
En tout cas, si jamais ça marchait et bien tu aurais une barrette plus lente que les autres et qui n'exploiterait pas la capacité du bus, rien de grave mais bon c'est dommage quand même.

Moi dans mon PM j'ai une barrette de 2700 alors que les autres sont en 2100, dans ce cas ça fonctionne très bien, la 2700 se comporte juste comme une 2100, elle est downclockée.


----------



## Amophis (16 Juin 2004)

Au niveau format (physique) la barette va rentrer. Par contre il y a très peu de chance que cela marche. Si par miracle ça marche, cela veut dire que les chips mémoire supporte la fréquence 333Mhz.... car en aucun cas, le bus va descendre à 266Mhz, sois ça passe à 333 ou ça casse  


En tout état de cause, n'insiste pas si ça démarre pas, sois pas bourin


----------



## netgui (16 Juin 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Au niveau format (physique) la barette va rentrer. Par contre il y a très peu de chance que cela marche. Si par miracle ça marche, cela veut dire que les chips mémoire supporte la fréquence 333Mhz.... car en aucun cas, le bus va descendre à 266Mhz, sois ça passe à 333 ou ça casse
> 
> 
> En tout état de cause, n'insiste pas si ça démarre pas, sois pas bourin


 Mince tu aurais pu le dire avant, mon ordi fait de la fumée et des bulles bizarres sur son capot, un peu comme si j'avais mis le chat au micro-onde... c grave? :-DDD

Merci pour le conseil alors!


----------



## seblefou (16 Juin 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Mince tu aurais pu le dire avant, mon ordi fait de la fumée et des bulles bizarres sur son capot, un peu comme si j'avais mis le chat au micro-onde... c grave? :-DDD


Tu peux faire un procet à Apple et le gagner .... des gens ont collé (et gagné...) un procès à un constructeur de micro-onde parce qu'il n'y avait pas marqué sur le-dit micro-onde qu'il était fortement déconseillé d'y mettre minou pour le sécher après le bain.... :rateau:


----------

